# [Solved] Sapphire 6770 core clock problem



## sunnyhj (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just bought a new sapphire 6770 card...and checked its core clock..its set at 775 MHz instead of 850 MHz..the mmry clck is at 1200Mhz.and the problem is after installing MSI afterburner to see its overclocking capabilities...

The core clock slider ends at 800MHz..!??  how it that possible..?? i thought that 6770 comes with a 850 MHz clock which is overclocked from factory 800Mhz...Instead i get a underclocked card which i can't even overclock over 800Mhz..??

Is the card damaged or something..??


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2011)

can't say for sure why but HD6770 has some versions which comes with 775 Mhz core clock speed.

GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - ATI - PCI Express Solution - Radeon HD 6000 series - GV-R677D5-1GD

this Gigabyte HD6770 has 775 Mhz core and 1000 Mhz mem clock speed.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 12, 2011)

My 5770 was 850MHz from the start (not an OC edition card), so I think 850MHz is the correct frequency for HD 6770/5770. Sapphire tweaks the PCB so that your overclocking options are limited.

See why I'm against Sapphire? You gotta be real careful about what you're getting if you want a Sapphire card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 12, 2011)

^oc limit is set by amd overdrive and not sapphire and that applies to every manufacturer and u can easily go past that oc limit using trixx or modified afterburner.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 12, 2011)

the reference clocks of 5770/6770 are 850/1200(4800 effective) resp. try using the Trixx as js already mentioned


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 12, 2011)

Thankz guyzz..!! trixx did the trick..!!  i now have a proper sapphire card..  ...i was thinking of rma it before...but if this works why rma it....

thankz again guys.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 12, 2011)

congrats mate happy gaming


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^oc limit is set by amd overdrive and not sapphire and that applies to every manufacturer and u can easily go past that oc limit using trixx or modified afterburner.



Even considering my ignorance regarding this matter, Sapphire's modified PCB (and, for that matter, even XFX I guess) does not have the same voltage tweaking capabilities as a reference PCB HD 5770/6770. The OC potential is limited anyway due to this.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2011)

sunnyhj said:


> Thankz guyzz..!! trixx did the trick..!!  i now have a proper sapphire card..  ...i was thinking of rma it before...but if this works why rma it....
> 
> thankz again guys.



glad to know it's working now with proper clock speed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 13, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Even considering my ignorance regarding this matter, Sapphire's modified PCB (and, for that matter, even XFX I guess) does not have the same voltage tweaking capabilities as a reference PCB HD 5770/6770. The OC potential is limited anyway due to this.




till now i didnt came across such statement. any proof?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 14, 2011)

It's not said explicitly since Sapphire (and others) sell many different models of HD 5770 (I do not know if this applies to 6770, but probably does). You can see inferences from a number of posts here:

*forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=16326442
*www.overclock.net/amd-ati/749651-what-5770-has-voltage-control.html
*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?252509-Reference-HD-5770-s&
*www.overclock.net/amd-ati/726412-5770-v3-worthy-1ghz-core.html



			
				overclockers forum said:
			
		

> The cooler is dual slot, the I/O panel is single. The cooler looks effective for such a card to me, but bear in mind that they no longer allow voltage increases (Same goes for all the new *non reference 'V3' 5770s with custom PCBs*, including the Sapphire





			
				overclock.net forums said:
			
		

> You need voltage adjustments to hit 1ghz core.
> 
> (HIS Radeon HD 5770 v3) card does not have them.



Note that it seems "V3" refers to any non-reference PCB and not a standard PCB per se. The brands I know that are selling such products are XFX, HIS and Sapphire.

The big problem is that when you buy a card, even OC versions come with modified as well as reference PCB (depending on revision). There is no bonafide guarantee of what you're getting when you open the box - Plus, even if you knew model numbers of revised versions, how will you ask the dealer, "Hey, give me Sapphire 100283-L instead of 100283-3L"?

There are other reasons too why (in my opinion) Sapphire isn't that good - cheaper capacitors, cutbacks on cooling on non-VaporX, non-reference PCB coolers, etc.

I haven't seen an XFX card in a long time, so I do not want to comment on them. But PowerColor, MSI and Asus seem like good stuff when it comes to ATI/AMD cards.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 15, 2011)

^^happened once to me too got a xfx9600 & to my surprise it had 48SP in place of 64 since i purchased from a local dealer i got is replaced at once with a 9800,  i got a XFX 6850 recently the build quality is as good as Asus but i feel the Msi military class products uses superior components


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2011)

@AcceleratorX
SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 Voltage control - Guru3D.com Forums
please see the high oc he achieved without voltage control. 

and sapphire non reference coolers are better than reference anyday. 
have you examined the caps?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 15, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^happened once to me too got a xfx9600 & to my surprise it had 48SP in place of 64 since i purchased from a local dealer i got is replaced at once with a 9800,  i got a XFX 6850 recently the build quality is as good as Asus but i feel the Msi military class products uses superior components



There are certain versions of 9600 GT card having 48 SPs and with increased Core clock and memeory speed to compensate the loss of SPs. These models are called *GeForce 9600 GSO 512*, with 48 stream processors (64 for original 9600 GT) with 900 MHz core clock (650 MHz for 9600 GT) and 1625 MHz Memory clock (1008 MHz for 9600 GT). Some of them are available with 1 GB memory too.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 15, 2011)

^^but it read 9600GT in gpuz not 9600gso also cilus i want to know can a manufacturer fiddle with the no of sp's can it be done in the gpu bios
if i am correct 1st version 9600GSO had 96 sp then the reduced it to 48 in second version

thanks for the info


----------



## Cilus (Oct 15, 2011)

1st version of 9600 GSO was no new cards, they were rebranded 8800 GS. The 2nd brand of cards were new cards with 48 SPs. For enabling/disabling SPs in a GPU either laser cut can be used to physically remove bunch of SPs or modify BIOS to do so. Example is HD 6950 and HD 6970 where BIOS modification is used to disable SPs in HD 6970 to produce HD 6950,


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @AcceleratorX
> SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 Voltage control - Guru3D.com Forums
> please see the high oc he achieved without voltage control.
> 
> ...



I examined some of the caps that were easily, externally visible. There are still a few (2 or 3) electrolytic caps and these are made by Teapo on my Sapphire card. Teapo doesn't have a good history, check the internet for more information.

The solid capacitors are made by Samxon, arguably these are relatively good capacitors. But when others (like MSI) can offer 100% solid capacitor design with high grade components, I don't see why one should go for Sapphire.

BTW, the Guru3D thread says the poster had to re-do the Thermal Interface Material (Paste) to get that OC (otherwise temps would be higher), and he also claims sapphire did a poor job at it. Since I have this card, I'm going to agree with him on the comments about the thermal paste.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 16, 2011)

msi uses high grade components is big joke. 
msi mobos have highest rate of vrm failure. caps blow simply. 
And here is why I absolutely HATE MSI.. - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
About VRMs & Mosfets / Motherboard Safety with 125W+ TDP processors - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
and i hope that high grade component design you mentioned is not reserved for gpu only.

and about re-do the thermal paste ofcourse for nice oc you need to try your best.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2011)

all right. much ado about nothing?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 16, 2011)

ico said:


> all right. much ado about nothing?



yes you are right. i stop.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes you are right. i stop.





Perhaps I'm bitter my Sapphire card failed like it did (even if I did get a replacement), maybe I'm grasping at straws 

MSI's graphics cards, however, have considerably better reliability than their motherboards. And yes, their graphics cards do (ironically) use better components than their motherboards, otherwise you'd see reports about their graphics cards VRM blowing up too 

All I'm saying is that I'm surprised Sapphire takes what I perceive as shortcuts despite being the biggest ATI partner and a part of a large group (PC Partner) that is arguably competitive to Asus in terms of size, volumes of shipments and manufacturing ability. Sapphire's sister brand, Zotac, shows very little of these characteristics. I don't know what's up with that!


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread. But I have a problem similar to the OP. I just bought a Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 from flipkart and the one I received is different from the one whose pictures are shown on flipkart as well as the specifications are different.

Flipkart: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

The above link shows that the card is supposed to have an 850 MHz clock while the one I have received has a 775 MHz clock. What first caused me to suspect this is the card looked different from the one shown on the site. This caused me to check up on Sapphire's site and sure enough it shows two HD 6770 1 GB DDR5 cards.

Sapphire Technology Web Site

and 

Sapphire Technology Web Site

I have received the latter card which doesn't have HDMI 3D, AMD Eyefinity as well as a couple more features, as against this my card has Vapor-X cooling technology. Also, this card has VGA, DVI and HDMI outputs as against the DVI, HDMI and display port available in the previous card. Do you think I should ask them to replace the card or will this card be just as good? I am concerned that the lack of display port will hamper my upgrades to a new monitor in future.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2012)

if it has HDMI, then keep it. display port will need some sort of cable that cost extra. also HD6770 can't drive any kind of 3D monitor as its not so powerful.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 22, 2012)

wow, mine too is clocked at 775 :/
must break this limit.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2012)

why there is two HD6770 - one is clocked at 775 Mhz and another one is 850 Mhz - can anyone shed some light on this.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2012)

ameya.gargesh said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread. But I have a problem similar to the OP. I just bought a Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 from flipkart and the one I received is different from the one whose pictures are shown on flipkart as well as the specifications are different.
> 
> Flipkart: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
> 
> ...


HD 6770 #1 = Display Port, HDMI, DVI ....... this card supports 3 monitors at once.
HD 6770 #2 (the one you got) = VGA, HDMI, DVI ....... this card supports 2 monitors at once and has a better cooler. (General thumb rule for Eyeinifnity is, for the third monitor you _need_ a DisplayPort. Might be a different case for this card, but I doubt it will be.)

If you are happy with what you got, then no need of getting a replacement.

If you are not happy with what you got, then mail Flipkart.


----------

